# Break Feeding



## blooe06 (Mar 2, 2007)

I am a college student that has a tank of convicts in my room. The problem is this: in two weeks we begin Spring Break, and I will not be around to feed them or care for them over the break. I really do not want to move the tank due to the fact that I have fry and I want to keep them stationary to keep stress on them down. 

At home we fed our goldfish zucchini when we weren't around for some time, but will convicts eat it also? Another alternative that I have been thinking about is ghost shrimp. I do not know if they will actually eat them. 

So I guess my main question is what makes a good vacation feeder for convicts( medium sized) and their fry(about a month old)?

I have tried feeder fish, but I think that they have too much fun simply killing them and then not eating them


----------



## NewfieFishGuy (Jul 27, 2006)

How about an auto-feeder? They're not that expensive.


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)

How long is the break?


----------



## blooe06 (Mar 2, 2007)

We are kicked out of here on Friday night and aren't allowed back until the next Sunday morning


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Id give em some shrimp and zuccini if you want before you leave. I think theyl be fine for that long without food though.


----------



## goldseverum109 (Mar 7, 2007)

yeah, think they could make it, although their aggression will tone up a notch without food, but i bet if u get a 5 day auto feeder they can easly make the rest.


----------

